# Xilence Netzteile Schrott?



## Shorty484 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich will in einem Meiner Rechner ein 600W Netzteil der Xilence Gaming Edition verbauen. Die Xilence NTs werden in diversen Foren aber nicht gerade mit Lob überschüttet. Sind die wirklich so grottig und unzuverlässig?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2010)

Das sind halt idR "Billig"-Netzteile. Schrott wäre übertrieben, aber Dein 600W-xilence ist vermutlich nur so stark wie ein 400W Markennetzteil - kostet dann demensprechend ca. gleichviel. 

Man darf halt nicht nur nach den Watt schauen. Welche Hardware soll denn versorgt werden? Haste das NT schon, oder wolltest Du eines kaufen.


----------



## usopia (21. Mai 2010)

PCGH hatte vor paar Monaten mal ein Xilence mit im Test, welches gut abgeschnitten hat. Das war aber nicht der übliche Billigschrott von denen sondern ein "XQ LinearPower" und hatte auch 600 Watt, glaub ich. Die sind dann aber auch teurer 
logischerweise.

Warum willst du eigentlich ein Xilence, und was kannst du investieren?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Mai 2010)

Mein Sys wird durch ein 480W Xilence befeuert und es gab noch nie Probleme.
Allerdings sollte man wenn man ein Sys mit einer GTX 4xx oder SLI/CF nutzen möchte doch eher auf ein Markennetzteil bauen.


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Mai 2010)

System:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
Geforce6100SM-M2 Mainboard
Radeon 5770 1GB
1x DVD Brenner
2x 500GB SATA Festplatten
1x Floppy
2x 80mm und 1x 120mm Lüfter

Das Netzteil hab ich schon, würde nur 35 Euro dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

Also, dafür sollte das locker reichen. Die 5770 ist sehr sparsam. Du wärst halt bei nem zB Be Quiet mit 450W für ~50€ auf der sichereren Seite und könntest dann auch ein stärkeres System, vor allem bessere Graka stabil betreiben, aber für 35€ kannst Du wohl ruhig das Xilence nehmen.


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Mai 2010)

Na solange das Netzteil nicht abraucht und mir mein PC um die Ohren fliegt. Für dieses und nächstes Jahr ist kein neues System und keine Aufrüstung geplant. Der Rechner muss auch keine hohe Spieleleistung bringen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

Die Gefahr, dass es kaputt ist, ist schon höher als bei einigen anderen Marken - aber dass der PC dann schaden nimmt, ist extrem selten, ganz allgemein bei nem Netzteildefekt.

Und Dein PC wird eine absolut gute Spielepower bringen - bei einigen Spielen wirst Du zwar etwas gebremst, weil manche Spiele bzw. bestimmt Grafikmodi nen Qaudcore brauchen für flüssiges Spielen, aber viele Spiele kannst Du mit dem System noch ne ganze Weile auf max spielen.


----------



## shad-Thomas (21. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Gefahr, dass es kaputt ist, ist schon höher als bei einigen anderen Marken - aber dass der PC dann schaden nimmt, ist extrem selten, ganz allgemein bei nem Netzteildefekt.


   

Sorry, aber der erste Teil der Aussage stimmt nicht. Xilence hat sich schon vor einiger Zeit vom Billiganbieter zum richtig guten Markenhersteller gemausert. Sonst würden sie z.B. auf die XQ Netzteile sicher nicht 5 Jahre Garantie geben.

Die angesprochene Gaming Serie ist halt eher so die Serie im mittleren Segment und für normale Gaming Rechner absolut ausreichend. Jeder Herstellert führt in der Regel "LowEnd", "MidEnd" und "HighEnd" Serien und es muss in der Tat nicht immer HighEnd sein.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

shad-Thomas schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Gefahr, dass es kaputt ist, ist schon höher als bei einigen anderen Marken - aber dass der PC dann schaden nimmt, ist extrem selten, ganz allgemein bei nem Netzteildefekt.
> ...


Gut, vor das mit dem Ausfall hätt ich ein "eventuell" setzen müssen, da ich nicht weiß, welche Modelle von denen nun besser oder schlechter sind    sind halt Erfahrungswerte - wissen kann man es eh nie. Auch BQuiet hatte mal ne Modellreihe, die relativ gesehen sehr oft ausfiel


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Mai 2010)

Na ausfallen kann ja jedes technische Teil. Aber die Xilence NTs wurden ja in anderen Foren teilweise als "Chinaböller" bezeichnet, weil wohl schon einige regelrecht explodiert sein sollen. Ob diese Aussagen stimmen weiß ich natürlich nicht. Das vorhergehende NT war auch ein 500W NoName und hat seinen Dienst drei Jahre hervorragend erfüllt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

also, selbst das beste Markennetzteil KANN mal sogar "explodieren", das wäre aber echt der absolute Ausnahmefall, selbst bei billigen Netzteilen.

Aber an sich ist es lediglich so, dass ein Netzteil irgendwann einfach nicht mehr geht, vlt. kommt auch mal ein kleiner "knal" und/oder ein Kokel-Geruch dazu, aber mehr passiert da an sich selbst bei billigen Netzteilen nicht... da passiert es halt im Zweifel nur häufiger als bei Markennetzteilen, und die Watt-Werte sind oft Augenwischerei, so dass wie schon angedeutet ein 600W-30€-Netzteil in Wahrheit evlt. nicht stärker ist als ein 350W 40€-Markennetzteil, welches wiederum für den Mehrpreis dann leiser und zuverlässiger sein kann.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Mai 2010)

@Shorty484
Beim Netzteil zu sparen ist meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler. Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Xilence 420W Netzeil für ich glaube 30€ geholt.
Hatte es zwar fälschlicherweise verdächtigt das es merkwürdige Geräusche von sich gibt was es nicht tat, aber die Stützzeit lag bei gefühlten 0ms.
Habe es durch ein höherwertiges ersetzt und weiterverkaufen will ich es auch nicht, da man dieses wirklich niemandem zumuten kann.
Kenne zwar dein Netzteil nicht, aber was ich so gelesen habe scheint es nicht wirklich empfehlenswert zu sein.


> Unfortunately this PSU falls down in the testing section of our review.
> Although it did manage to run all tests without crashing, its 12v was
> just far too loose and unstable to give this a top score. It does have
> some redeeming features, like fantastic 5v and 3.3v rails and an
> ...


www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/power-supply-units/xilence-power-600w-gaming-edition/5


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich habs jetzt eingebaut und es läuft problemlos, selbst beim Spielen.


----------



## RipperSMS (11. April 2011)

Es wundert mich immens warum die Menschen Xilence als Schrottanbieter bezeichnen, ohne wirkliche Grunde zu nennen, sondern weil *die Schafhorde es so nennt*.  

Xilence hat zB Zertifizierungen von 80 Plus. Es baut auf FR4 oder 5 Platinen. Es verzichtet nicht auf Schutzschaltungen. Die Qualität der Elkos ist vollkommen in Ordnung (99% sind von Teapo bis 85°). Die Reklamation ist schnell und unkompliziert - wobei zB bei sehr begehrten Seasonic kein Vertrieb in Deutschland überhaupt existiert und in Corsairs umbenannte Seasonic's bei gleicher Effizienz wie Xilence viel viel teurer sind. Übrigens, die Spannungen sind vollkommen im grünen Bereich - ATX Spec. verschreibt Abweichung bis 10%, wobei bei Xilence max 3% Auftreten.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Shorty484
> Beim Netzteil zu sparen ist meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler. Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Xilence 420W Netzeil für ich glaube 30€ geholt.
> Hatte es zwar fälschlicherweise verdächtigt das es merkwürdige Geräusche von sich gibt was es nicht tat, aber die Stützzeit lag bei gefühlten 0ms.
> Habe es durch ein höherwertiges ersetzt und weiterverkaufen will ich es auch nicht, da man dieses wirklich niemandem zumuten kann.
> ...


Sag mal, hast du überhaupt den Artikel gelesen? Da wird eine um 2% Abweichende 12V Schiene als "far too loose and unstable" bezeichnet und nur 1x4 statt 2x4 5v im Sockel 462 Ära als Mangel benannt.... No comments.

 Liest noch mehr Schrott "Reviews" - bildet gute Schrottmeinungen! Warum nicht einfach auf "80 Plus" Seite gehen und die Tests von Profis nachschauen? Man verteilt doch die Zertifikate nicht einfach so! Da wird einem sehr schnell Klar, dass man für 50€ und 100€ gleiche Qualität bekommen kann, und mit 150€-Netzteil durch 80 Plus Platinum im Gegensatz zu 50€ teuren 80 Plus Bronze NUR 8€ pro Jahr am Energie "einspart"....

Hier ist zu einer sehr interessanten Diskussion zwischen einen soulpain und Trolls gekommen, liest mal den Thread mal:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/103099-user-review-xilence-sps-xp550-cs-r3.html

Xilence bietet hervorragende Netzteile, mit Garantie und Austauschservice, mit sehr sehr hohem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Ich würd sehr sehr gerne die Elkos da durch die von Rubicon austauschen, sonst sind die außerordentlich Günstig. *Und nein, ich habe absolut nichts mit Xilence zu tun.*  


Mfg


----------



## MisterSmith (11. April 2011)

1. Hast du meinen Kommentar denn überhaupt gelesen? Ich schrieb scheint nicht empfehlenswert zu sein, bezogen auf den Satz 'I can't recommend it'.

2. Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit einem Xilence Netzteil ist nun mal eine schlechte, von deinen Lobpreisungen bekomme ich mein Geld auch nicht wieder.

Aber du kannst mir mein Xilence Netzteil gerne abkaufen, ist kaum benutzt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2011)

Außerdem ist der Thread schon 1 Jahr alt. Xilence hat sich in der Tat verbessert, allerdings haben die halt auch eine "Billigschiene", aber eben auch eine mit "guten" Modellen. Trotzdem ist es natürlich schwer, einen einmal versauten Ruf wieder ins Reinezu kriegen, und vor ich sag mal 4-5 Jahren waren die echt bekannt für ständig ausfallende NT, was auch kein Wunder ist bei beworbenen 500W für 30€


----------



## RipperSMS (15. April 2011)

Ja, sorry wenn es sich ein wenig aggressiv angehört hat, war nicht so gemeint.
Es ist nur so, die Teile sind eigentlich ok, sprich die modularen Redwings (XP serie, nicht XQ aka Straight Line) -  im 50€ Segment wo alle anderen auch mit 85° Elkos auf FR1 anfertigen(ausser Sharkoon, aber da ist Sicherung nicht komplett).
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, sie haben die XP (550 Version zb) in *erster Revision* als *80 Plus Bronze* zertifizieren lassen. Click! Beachte bitte die Effizienzkurve!

Und dann aber ziemlich günstigere *Revision 3* rausgebracht, mit "80 Plus Bronze" Aufkleber, versteht sich. Aber, und jetzt kommt der Haken, Click. Die Effizienz vom Revision 3 (gaanz unten), steht im keinem 80 Plus Bronze Bereich. *Es erreicht kaum, wenn überhaupt "80 Plus".* Bei 80 Watt, wo die meisten Budgetrechner verweilen, hats eine Effizienz vom 75% und erreicht erst mal gar nicht für Bronze erforderlichen 85%..
85° Elkos vom Teapo und 3 Jahre Garantie - ich werd mich nicht wundern wenn es genau nach 3 Jahren den Geist aufgibt. Also, sorry, aber ich hab nur jetzt verstanden was mit schlechter Preis-Leistung über Xilence gemeint war.

Bloß ist brauchte auch ein Netzteil und hab ca 4 Tage damit verbracht sich zu informieren und was vernünftiges zu finden um sich später die Wochen der Frust zu sparen. Hab mich letztendlich doch für CoolerMaster M600 entschieden, da gab es seriöse Konkurrenz seitens Antec True Power New - 105° Nippon primär und 105° Teapo sekundär auf FR1 mit Flachbandkabeln vs  85° Nippon überall auf vom Seasonic hergestelltem FR4(oder 5), aber mit erheblich weniger Kabelmanagement. Schade, Antec war in der nähe vom Köln nicht vorhanden, KM Elektronik meinte Antec TPN  ist ein Auslaufsmodel.. Seasonic 520 Bronze war in der nähe, aber 3 Jahren sind wirklich zu wenig um mitzukämpfen.

Hab heute mein 5 Jahre altes BeQuiet P5 damit ersetzt, viel viel weniger Kabel, Kabelmanagement (vor allem Flachbandkabeln) lohnt sich preislich wirklich.

Bevor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die dank KM ersparte Kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen wie lange er durchhält...   
Mfg


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. April 2011)

ich hasse thread schändung umso absurder ist es das ich jetzt hier schreibe.
ich würde es immer davon abhängig machen welche HW ich verbaue welches NT ich kaufe, eine GTX570 und ein hochpreisiger AMD/Intel Prozessor an ein Xilence Netzteil, nein wohl eher nicht, *hier wieder meine persönliche abneigung* BeQuiet aber auch nicht. Enermax,Cougar und Seasonic, wenn s budget knapp ist coolermaster oder corsair(umgelabeltes seasonic) wären da meine favos aber das bleibt wieder jedem selbst überlassen und leute die ein LC-Power wollen(welche ebenso wie Rasurbo 80+ Zertifikat haben) aber die Chinaböller NR1 Hersteller sind weiß ich, dass man siegeln nicht nur vertrauen soll.

€:Frage: welche HW hast du um ein 600W NT zu benötigen?!


----------



## MisterSmith (16. April 2011)

RipperSMS schrieb:


> ...
> Mal sehen wie lange er durchhält...
> Mfg


Wenn du kein Montagsmodell erwischt hast und immer noch die gleichen hochwertigen Teile verwendet wurden wie damals bei meinem, vermutlich sehr, sehr lange.

Sollte dieses Netzteil bei mir, morgen oder wann auch immer, Defekt sein, werde ich mir ganz sicher trotzdem das gleiche Modell ohne zu zögern wieder kaufen.

Man hat zwar 5 Jahre Garantie, aber so eine Qualität muss einfach belohnt werden.

Leider ist der Testbericht von der c't anscheinend nicht mehr kostenfrei einzusehen, nur noch ein Auszug über eine andere Seite:


> ... hohe Stützzeit, auch im Standby, guter Wirkungsgrad, obendrein wenig Geräuschentwicklung.


 www.testberichte.de/a/netzteil/magazin/c-t-1-2009/141960.html 

EDIT: Habe gerade gelesen das es 3 Jahre Garantie sind, dachte es waren 5 Jahre.


----------



## RipperSMS (16. April 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> €:Frage: welche HW hast du um ein 600W NT zu benötigen?!



Athlon II x4 630, Untervolt auf 1.2; Sandybridge 2600 geplannt;   2x1600 ddr3;   3xPlatten

HD4770, 85W, geplannt gf560 oder HD6850 je nachdem wie schnell sich AMD von der Seite der Linux Opensource Treiber verbessert (lese ja phoronix, aber trotzdem fglrx is sch@se und sandybridge geht mit opensource Linux Treibern sogar schneller als Windows).

Insgesamt 80-90W Standby bis 250 W Volllast. Achtung, man kann es aber nicht sagen was morgen auf den Markt kommt und man sich zulegt. Und, ausserdem, mit ~250W  verbleibt es in der goldenen 50% Last am Netzteil. Im Standby bin ich mit 81% vollkommen zufrieden, nicht die 75% wie bei Xilence. Wobei es genau auf 5 Jahren Garantie, 105° Elkos und Flachbandkabeln (yep, die sind richtig nice!) ankommt.

Für 50€ hab ich nichts anständiges gefunden.
Für rund 80€ entweder was ich ernannt habe, oder Enermax Modu82+. Aber Zukunftssicher ist er nicht, Effizienz & Garantie sind gleich.
*
Und noch was.*
Bei dem CPU:

Ich hatte sehr oft Absturze im Deus Ex Invisible War mit BeQuiet und ausserdem musste den PC zweimal Anschalten. Wenn man Ihn nur einmal (eben normal) einschaltet, bootet Windows erst gar nicht, Linux bootet mit "CPU Core 1 not responding, CPU Core 2 not responding" usw Warnungen, und die Programme stutzen mit Segfaults (auf Windowsequivalent: Zugriff auf Read-Only Speicher) ab. Es hängt mit 2x 12v 4xMinisteckern und 24 Pin Primärstromversorgungslinie zusammen.

Wenn Du einen Multicore CPU hast, brauchst du 24 Pin (und nicht 20 Pin) unbedingt. Die neuen 4 Pins im 24Pin Kabel bringen zusätzliche 12v Schienen für Stabilität bei Multicores. Die 4x Pin Kabeln versorgen mit 12V die CPUs direkt. Vorher, wie ich weiss, war der 4x Pin Kabel nur für Standby gebraucht. Jetzt ist es oft in duo und zur direkten Unterstützung von CPU Kernen zwingend erforderlich.

Bei der GraKa:

HD4770 ist sicher nicht die schnellste, braucht jedoch einen 6Pin PCIe. Du kannst sicher die 6Pins über den Molex-6Pin PCIe Adapter versorgen, aber und Achtung die Netzteile nach dem alten Standart hatten recht wenig Ampere auf 12V Schiene! Deshalb hatte ich bei DeusEx IW wie oben ernannt Abstürze.

Alle beide Symptome sind jetzt weg und der Netzteil ist einfach genial und leise.

Es ist ausserdem vom Netzteil zu Netzteil anders, wie sie sich bei 5%-10% Last verhalten. 
Xilence zB hat's ganz schlecht abgeschnitten. Im vergleich,  Antec True Power 750W liefert stolze 80% Effizienz bei 65W Last. Da hilft nur Tests durchsuchen.  Zb dies ist ganz nützliche Seite.  



MisterSmith schrieb:


> EDIT: Habe gerade gelesen das es 3 Jahre Garantie sind, dachte es waren 5 Jahre.



Nee, es sind 5 Jahre. Steht ja sogar auf der Verpackung   
Oder meinst Du Seasonic? Ja, bei dem hat nur Gold-Serie 5 J. Garantie.

Mfg


----------



## MisterSmith (16. April 2011)

RipperSMS schrieb:


> MisterSmith schrieb:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Habe gerade gelesen das es 3 Jahre Garantie sind, dachte es waren 5 Jahre.
> ...


Hast recht, habe mich vermutlich verlesen. Die Garantie stand wahrscheinlich auf diesem Papierband, dass habe ich entsorgt.


----------

